# [SOLVED] edimax router br6524n menu label &quot;undefined&quot;



## romantica (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi. I tried to enter router with typing 192.168.2.1 it was succesfull but all the menus label "undefined" cannon set up router. Tried to firmware and reset but still the same. Can help?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: edimax router br6524n menu label "undefined"*

Oh you do have a thread. 

What browser are you using to connect with? Try and different one, also turn off your security software and see if that helps.


----------



## romantica (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: edimax router br6524n menu label "undefined"*

thanks very much. now router is working as before. I tried mozzila. Thanks once again.


----------



## raindrop (Jul 3, 2011)

The problem occur because the router language menu is reset
Go to the Language menu (it will be the last undefined with a man and talking balloon) choose from the undefined languages English and it will fix the problem

You need to set it for each browser (Chrome or IE)


----------

